# quasi denuncia la società



## J.Claude

Salve a tutti!
Come possiamo tradurre la frase "Egli critica,  *quasi* denuncia la società" ?

*PRESQUE* dénonce?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

J.Claude said:


> *quasi* denuncia la società


Cosa significa?


----------



## J.Claude

La critica che fa della società é quasi una denuncia.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

J.Claude said:


> Salve a tutti!
> Come possiamo tradurre la frase "Egli critica,  *quasi* denuncia la società" ?
> 
> *PRESQUE* dénonce?


 
Oui, mais il faut placer l'adverbe *après* le verbe : _Il dénonce presque la société / il dénonce quasiment la société / il dénonce pour ainsi dire la société_.


----------



## J.Claude

Merci!


----------

